
The Data That Threatened to Break Physics - Anon84
https://medium.com/@NautilusMag/the-data-that-threatened-to-break-physics-315521e23236
======
chupa-chups
[http://nautil.us/issue/24/error/the-data-that-threatened-
to-...](http://nautil.us/issue/24/error/the-data-that-threatened-to-break-
physics)

------
nyc111
Requires membership to read.

